# General > Pets Corner >  My Bairn

## Iffy

I kinda feel guilty for posting this, but......

I've read so many threads about people losing their pets by one way or another; through illness or caused by traffic. :Frown: 

I can imagine the complete and utter heart-felt loss at losing a beloved pet, moreso when you've had them by your side for many years....

Here's where, if I may, me and my "bairn" comes in.....

C-For is now seventeen years of age and I completely adore her - we've had her since she was a wee kitten.

As my OH will tell you, she's completely spoilt (and so she should be!) and follows me everywhere - bathroom, when I'm on the computer, (she sits tight beside me so I can barely move the "mouse") when I'm sitting down, (she has just *got* to be on my lap) and as I lie in bed reading (she lies across my chest with her face directly in mine; or under the duvet, whilst cooried into my side).

Och well, you get the gist ? .....

We have had her at the vet's recently cos she seem to be taking "fits" - she'll be sleeping sound and wake up to very slightly stagger for a few seconds and shake her head.... then she's completely fine. More often tho, if she's beginning to just "nod off" that twitching with her head is much more prominent.

She eats/drinks well and is using her litter-tray just fine, also is happy ("screams" at us; if she's not heard *immediately* !) to go out and about as normal.

Her results back from the vet was that she is very healthy and they couldn't see any problems with her health...... _but_.... they commented that, due to her age there may be a slight "brain lesion".

Can anyone give us directives with regards to finding out a bit more about this and possibly helping C-For?

Much appreciated - _thank you for taking the time to read !!_

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Iffy im afraid there is no advice i can give but sorry  to hear your wee bairn isnt feeling too well just now. I know how attached you are and that she is part of your family. I really hope its something that will go away/can be fixed and she is back to normal health very soon. xxx

----------


## Shabbychic

When it was found my dog had a large liver tumour, I did a bit of research, and found that IP6/Inositol, has been used successfully in treating tumours. You can read a bit about it here. It may be worth googling for further information and discussing it with the vet. It has been a regular part of Dougie's treatment since 2008, and he is still going strong. Some places charge a fortune for it, but I buy it here.

It is certainly worth checking it out.

----------


## Iffy

Thank you both for your very kind replies!

At the moment, I'm trying out various ideas, kindly given to me by "Liz" on here.  :Smile: 

Not having much success with "the bairn" taking them though, but I'm trying to be persistent !!

Hopefully she'll be OK, as I love her to pieces and can't even begin to imagine not having her around....... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aw Liz is a handy woman to have around! She always pulls through for me  :Smile:  

Your right, imagining life without the bairn is hard, so try not to think about it because you dont want to go getting youself upset. x

----------


## Iffy

Many thanks to "Liz" for her invaluable advice that she gave me today. :Grin: 

Before anyone "gets on their high-horse" I completley understand that she isn't a vet, but she's obviously had many years of experience with domestic animals and can roughly gauge anything untowards that may need further investigation by a second opinion from a vet. ! 

I knew myself that she (the bairn; not Liz LOL!!) is in no way suffering, but it was just so comforting to have another animal lover give me peace of mind and alay (sp?) my fears, albeit maybe only for the time-being.  :: 

Thank you Liz, from the bottom of my heart!  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Aw you are very welcome and it was nice to meet you and the lovely C-for.

Just wish we knew what was the matter but she certainly isn't suffering (far from it!!!lol) and I really hope the wee 'turns' stop soon as I know how these must worry you.

I'm here whenever you need me. xx

----------


## Liz

> Aw Liz is a handy woman to have around! She always pulls through for me


Thanks Shelley! xxx

----------


## Iffy

I must begin by saying that "Liz" was a great comfort to me and has given me brilliant advice... (_thank you Liz !)_

My "Bairn" hasn't been showing any of the signs of which I originally posted about.... no more "staggering" etc !

*BUT*, now she just seems to, sometimes, be completely disorientated, with regards to completely randomly "yowling" ...?

The only way I can explain it is..... almost as though she's unsure of whats happening/why/where/how/when things are occuring around her ?

As I've said, her "turns" are practically non existent now, *but* this yowling for no reason has me troubled once again..

(_Can, I just add, that there is no sign of pain within her normal day to day life; eg - she eats, drinks and uses litter-tray as normal)_

----------


## Liz

I was just going to contact you to see how C-for is!

I am really glad that her 'turns' have stopped but so sorry that she has started with these 'yowling' sessions. It does sound like senility.
Did you try the bach flower remedies as these might help?

It is probably more distressing for you than C-for!  I am here if ever you need me. xx

----------


## Zee

Your cats symptoms sound allot like my friends cat. He has dementia or alzheimer's, one or the other. But in his case something happened to him as a kitten so he has always been like it. He also has 'yowling sestions' like he is lost or confused  :Frown: 
I know he has some median which in the main stops his fits ...can't think what its called but could find out for you if you like.
Hope your poor wee cat is doing okay with lots of spoiling  :Smile:

----------


## Iffy

Thanks Liz and Zee for your kind advice !

Yes, thats what we're thinking now, that C-For is suffering from some type of senility/alzheimer's !  :Frown: 

She, generally, seems relatively happy within herself, but somtimes she gives "odd" and extremely pitiful yowls, which sound distressing !  :Frown: 

I just cuddle her and try to reassure her that I'm beside her and, as you've both suggested, just try to spoil her as much as possible !  :Smile: 

Thank you both, and I know I can always phone you, Liz..........(thank you xx !!)

----------


## Liz

Aw Iffy it must be awful for you hear your bairn making these noises. :Frown: 

As you say though she is happy in herself and it is probably more distressing for you.

I know I go on about them but I really do think bach flower remedies could help as they might help calm her a wee bit. Also, a Feliway Diffuser might help as well.

As Zee said there is medication you can get so would be worthwhile having a chat with your vet again.

If I come across anything else which could help I'll certainly let you know.  Take care and big hugs for both you and C-for. xxx

----------


## Margaret M.

I'm glad to hear that C-For is doing a little better.  When it comes to taking care of pets, Liz is a wonderful source for advice!  She is always willing to go above and beyond and I would trust any advice that she gives -- she is very careful about what she recommends.

----------

